# New Baby Albino Cornsnake



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just got a Baby Albino Cornsnake







from my LPS and it is in great condition and it is only a little guy(about 8-10"). I love it and it is currently in a 10gal with a screen top and a 1" waterbowl. it has a tempgage on the side and at night and early in the morning the tank reads 70-78 F and during the day it is usualy 80-88 F. I can take a 25watt heatbulb from my turtles and put it on the tank if needed. Anyway i have a little cave, a log, and reptibark as substrate for the little guy. He is a great snake and i plan on naming it as soon as i sex it (hopefully this week) along with my Desert Kingsnake and my Redtail Boa. Well here are a couple pics of it! enjoy!








View attachment 63617

View attachment 63618

View attachment 63619


*B-rad*


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

tehehehehehehe hahaha







~Du


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

alright i jus bought a 20gal long with a heat pad for my new baby albino cornsnake. any advice on substrate,is the heating fine, wat deco should i have(like bunch of rocks,logs, or lil plants)???

I apreciate ur help and please help me!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahahahaha coolio


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here you go this should help.

Click here


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty for that link it was very helpful!


----------



## s10jets04s (May 27, 2005)

that is an awsome lookin cornsnake!!!
















best of luck


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

hehe, nice snake, but i'ts no albino :laugh: 
"Snow"-cornsnakes are albino's I beleave.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Zeno said:


> hehe, nice snake, but i'ts no albino :laugh:
> "Snow"-cornsnakes are albino's I beleave.
> [snapback]1054045[/snapback]​


Actually, the above pictured snake_ is_ an albino. Albinism is a simple recessive trait that is the lack of all black pigment (melanin). The cells that produce red and yellow pigments work just fine. That is why an albino can look red, yellow, or any combination in between. Another word for Albinism (as far as Corn Snakes are concerned) is Amelanism, the complete lack of all black pigment. Amelanistic Corns have been selectively bred to exhibit different patterning and amounts of red, yellow, and white coloration. Some examples are the Candy Cane, Reverse Okeetee, and Sunglow.

A Snow exhibits _two_ simple recessive genetic traits, Amelanism (Albinism) _and_ Type A Anerythrism, the complete lack of red and diminished yellow pigmentation. Blizzard Corns are essentially Snows, but instead of Type A Anerythrism, they were created using Type B, resulting in a completely patternless snake with no black, red, or yellow pigmentation.

In short, Albinism (Amelanism) is a single simple recessive trait and is exhibited by the Snake above. Snows are double recessive. Pictured below are some examples...

Sunglow (Amelanistic seletively bred for no white coloration) Motley (simple recessive spotted pattern trait):









Candy Cane (Amelanistic selectively bred for solid red (or orange) and white pattern, hence the name):









Snow Aztec (currenly unproven pattern delineation trait):









Standard Snow:


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Zeno said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, nice snake, but i'ts no albino :laugh:
> ...


Cool, I didnt know that :nod:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How big do those get? how are they as pets? And do they eat live?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Adult male corns can reach a length of about 5' and around 900g on the large side. They make good pets but hatchlings can be nippy and unsure of their surroundings (which is a given with most young animals). As far as live food, they can, but I don't advise it if it can be avoided. If you can get them to take frozen then you're that much better off. All of my snakes take frozen.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Adult male corns can reach a length of about 5' and around 900g on the large side. They make good pets but hatchlings can be nippy and unsure of their surroundings (which is a given with most young animals). As far as live food, they can, but I don't advise it if it can be avoided. If you can get them to take frozen then you're that much better off. All of my snakes take frozen.
> [snapback]1069228[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info dracofish


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

the best snake substrate IMO is reptibark... this stuff is awesome... especially for ball pythons since it holds more moisture for higher humidity which they like


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't use reptibark for any of my Snakes. All come out with perfect one-piece sheds and have the best skin and I keep them on aspen. We've never had any problems with humidity.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How long does it take for them to become full grown. i was reading that site posted here and they said it takes around 3 years? But they also keep them in shoe boxes. i will be keeping one in a 50 gallon.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It can take about 3 years for them to reach full length. We keep all ours in sweater boxes on a specially built snake rack system.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

are corn snake usally active?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Snakes in general aren't the most "active" pets to have but I guess you could say Corns are when compared to other species. They're not all over the place and moving around constantly except when they're hungry. They're very active when you take them out of their enclosure however and don't like to "sit" with you as some Snakes will, like Balls Pythons.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah i was reading that you cant put them around your neck because they like to grab things as you walk by them. I just like the looks of corn snakes compared to pythons.

Thanks draco, im going to get a aztec i believe.


----------

